# LAST GOOD BYE and last Pictures of puppies from me.



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

They are all gone! New owners took them all yesterday.
They went to very good and loving homes and that part is making me happy!
I won't be able to post any more puppy pictures.These are the last photos I took of them yesterday:

*Our Member "Jesse-Goats" with his Girl - No name yet*
They bonded right away! The moment he arrived, she came right to him and was licking him....I believe this is a good sign and they both be happy with each other!









*Primo*









*Wisdom*









*Andree*









*Damian*









*And here we are saying last good bye and new owners are getting ready to leave:*


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm glad they all found such wonderful homes. It's sad to see them go, though =(


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are just so cute...congrats on homing them... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...they are so cute...must be so hard saying goodbye! But congrats on the sale(s) and to Jesse! :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> Aww...they are so cute...must be so hard saying goodbye! But congrats on the sale(s) and to Jesse! :thumb:


 :thumb: Jesse!!


----------

